# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  مواقع مهمة لك يا سيدتي الجملية

## ابن مصر

http://laki.virtualave.net/ 

موقع عليا 

http://www.angelfire.com/al/alia/home.html 
ايمان 

http://www.angelfire.com/ab2/eali/ 
بنت 

http://www.anabart.com/dotgirl.htm 

موقع مسلمة 

http://www.muslemah.org/ 
عالم حواء 

http://alamhawaa.naseej.com/74/html/P70.asp 
لها 

http://www.lahaa.com/main.htm 

رقائق ايمانية 

http://www.khayma.com/daralquran/ 
تاريخ الازياء 

http://www.siue.edu/COSTUMES/history.html 
تجميل 

http://tajmeel.org/ 

موقع مها 

http://www.angelfire.com/ct2/Maha/ 
كتلوج الازياء 

http://www2.jcpenney.com/jcp/default.asp 
ازياء 

http://www.411fashion.com/ 

لجان المراة 

http://www.nic.gov.jo/jmaw/jnfw.htm 
فن الطبخ 

http://www.angelfire.com/hi/hisham2...nuarabic01.html 
دمعة فرح 

http://www.worldzone.net/arts/damma2000/ 

مجلة المراة 

http://members.xoom.com/farah_h/ 
دليل الطبخ 

http://www.cooking.com/ 
موقع هنوف 

http://www.hanoof.8m.com/ 

موزة الحبوبة 

http://www.homestead.com/moza/mazan.html 
خفايف 

http://www.geocities.com/kafayef/ 
موقع لمياء 

http://www.i.am/lamya/ 

فتاوى للمراة 

http://www.sahab.com/islam.sahab/sections/3.html 
المطبخ الخليجي 

http://geocities.com/khaleijikitchen/ 
صفحة البراقع 

http://www.angelfire.com/ok3/qurs/ 

شانيل للأزياء 

http://www.chanel.com/ 
المطبخ الالكترونى 

http://www.tavolo.com/docs/shop/catalog/category.jhtml;$sessionid$OLEDMZIAAANV0QAODIWCFE0ABYNCWIV0?CATID=  2&_requestid=15258 
دراسات في المرأة 

http://www.medinacenter.org/woman/main.html 

بودى شوب 

http://www.the-body-shop.com/ 
دليل الطبخ العربى 

http://cookweb.cjb.net/ 
عالم المراة 

http://www.women1.net/ 

بدوية فى الانترنت 

http://www.badawih.com/ 
الحلويات العربية 

http://www.geocities.com/arabicdesserts/ 
اناقة وجمال 

http://www.lakianti.com/lakianti/style.html 

عيادة النساء والولادة 

http://www.sehha.com/clinic/ob-gyn/0001.htm 
عالم الحلويات الشرقية والغربية 

http://www.khayma.com/sweets/ 
MAP ازياء 

http://www.arabclub.demon.co.uk/map...show/review.htm 

جمعية النهضة النسائية 

http://www.women-association.org.ae/ 
مستحضرات تجميل 

http://www.clinique.com/splash1.html 
الصحة والجمال 

http://www.tadawi.com/htm/shaj.htm 

موقع منى للفن التشيلى 

http://www.geocities.com/SoHo/Nook/9186/ 
بنت الإسلام 

http://fly.to/mareim/ 
دليل الطبخ العربي 

http://cookweb.virtualave.net/ 

فتاة الإسلام 

http://www.islamgirl.homepage.com/ 
مسلمة 2000 

http://www.khayma.com/muslemah/index.htm 
الدر المكنون 

http://www.geocities.com/mknon/ 

كيف تغذي طفلك 

http://www.tadawi.com/htm/atfal_clinc.htm 
الفتاة المسلمة 

http://matrix.crosswinds.net/~kotop/kotob/ftah.htm 
الشيف رمزي 

http://www.cheframzi.com.lb/ 

عالم التغذية 

http://www.khayma.com/tagthia/ 
حنين شاعرة فلسطينية 

http://www.geocities.com/Paris/Chateau/2444/ 
إرشادات صحية للأم الحامل 

http://www.tadawi.com/htm/nsaa_clinc.htm 

الاحذي الراقية 

http://www.ambiance-footwear.com/ 
الفتاوى الجامعة للمراة المسلم 

http://geoan99.tripod.com/Al-Fatwa1.htm 
موقع الندى للخياطة النسائية 

http://alnada.homepage.com/ 

الاحذية الايطالية 

http://www.highfashionshoes.com/main.htm 
اجم للعطورات والعود 

http://www.ajmalperfume.com/ 
تسوق عن طريق الكتالوج 

http://catalog.savvy.com/ 

الاحذية المريحة 

http://www.footwearetc.com/index2.html 
ساعات إيبل الشهيرة 

http://www.ebel.com/# 
اجمل الساعات والمجوهرات 

http://www.gemtime.com/ 

موقع للنظارات 

http://www.buccisunglasses.com/ 
كريستان ديور 

http://www.dior.com/ 
تسوق وانت في منزلك 

http://www.qvc.com/ 
ابن  مصر

----------


## Mrs. Virgo

والله يا بختنا بيك ..............  :;):

----------


## ابن مصر

ربنا يخليكي يا راب  --انت البركة

يا رافعة روحي المعنوية -- يا انت --

اصلك بتفهمي في الذوق --يا ذوق

مش زاي ناس تانية--بدون ذكر اسماء!!

اشكراك لميسة

----------


## نسمة

::  :7: الله ولاهي فتحت نفسي
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
 :Mad:  :1:  :1:  :1:  :4:  :5: :D:D:D:D:D:D ::o:

----------


## بنت مصر

الله عليك يا ابن مصر
مواقع جميلة ،، تسلم ايدك عليها
ودايما كدا ترشدنا للمواقع الرائعة زيك



بسنت

----------


## ابن مصر

بنت مصر الغالية 
هو في حد --في المنتدي دة-
دائما بيخد باخاطري زايك انت 
يخليكي للغلابةيارب
100 شكرا 
ابن مصر


نسمة
انت شرفتنا واهلاا بك ومنورة 
اشكرك علي ردك الجميل واللة 
ابن مصر

----------


## tannjour

لم يبقى شيء أقوله ، باقي الأعضاء قالوا اللي كنت حأقولوا 


شكراً أخي ابن مصر


التوقيع :
رمضان

----------


## ابن مصر

tannjour
واللة العظيم  يارمضان 
انت بس تشرفك بدون
 اي كلام شرف عظيم لي 
انت انسان رائع 
يا اطيب سوري في  سورية:D
كلك ذوق يا ابو الذوق
تحياتي لك
ابن مصر

----------


## NADEEN

شكرا علي المواقع الممتازه دي

----------


## peace

والله احنا تعبينك معانا

----------


## ابن مصر

NADEEN
peace
اشكركم يا جميلات المنتدي الجميل
وتعبكم راحة 
اخيكم ابن مصر

----------


## ابن مصر



----------


## ابن مصر



----------


## ابن مصر

http://w1w.8m.com/links.htm
http://www.mosds.net/family.htm

----------


## دانة الكويت

يعطيك العافيه والله ..
مجهود رائع تشكر عليـــــــــه  ::

----------

